# Senior citizens... ya gotta love em!



## Brokenhandle (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Winterrider (Jan 14, 2021)

That's a good one


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Jan 14, 2021)

Nice work handle


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 14, 2021)

Well done Ryan! I'll toss a few more on top for good measure. RAY


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 14, 2021)

Those are all great Ray! Thanks for the additions!

Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 14, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Those are all great Ray! Thanks for the additions! Ryan



No problem Ryan, it's not like I'm suffering from some kind of shortage! RAY


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 14, 2021)

,  I just wanna know where my tractor girls are!

Ryan


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 15, 2021)

All very, very good ones, Ryan and Ray. Glad I was late to read these, now I can go out into the World in a good mood to start.  Thanks for these.


----------



## robrpb (Jan 15, 2021)

Good ones. I especially like the one with the guy who went to the doctor with fluid on his knee and the one with the clouds. 

Rob


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 15, 2021)

Ryan, thanks for the like, very appreciated.


----------

